# Anyone know why a Kindle Keyboard would suddenly start redownloading books?



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

My mom's Kindle has started redowloading books she purchased months ago, at least some of which were already on the Kindle. She'll pick it up and the first couple of pages will be books that have redownloaded and are now marked as new. Anyone know what this is and how to fix? The Kindle also freezes while reading nd has to be restarted fairl frequently but I' not sure if that's the same issue or a different one. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which Kindle does she have, JL? The first thing I would do is a restart, which is a menu option. I only have my Kindle 4 with me right now...but I believe there are instructions for restarting in one of our pinned FAQ threads...

Found it! This talks about doing it if your Kindle is frozen, but soft and hard restarts will solve a lot of problems.

If she has a basic Kindle (Kindle 4) you might also check to make sure the time is correct on the device. Menu > Settings > "next page" > Device Time



Linjeakel said:


> *Help, My Kindle is Frozen! Will a 'soft' or 'hard' restart fix it? What's the difference?*
> 
> Don't panic! It's not uncommon for a Kindle to freeze and it doesn't necessarily mean anything drastic has happened. Restarting the Kindle by doing a 'soft' or 'hard' restart usually solves the problem.
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.She has a kindle keyboard (3g with special offers) and I tried a soft restart the first time it happened a couple of days ago and thought it had fixed it but it happened again last night. I'm pretty sure the time is right. I guess I'll try a hard restart and if that doesn't work contact Customer Service.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Related question - when you do a hard restart, or shut it down completely, is there any benefit to waiting a bit before turning it back on?  I know with other electronics (PC, printer) it helps to wait a minute or more.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

valleycat1 said:


> Related question - when you do a hard restart, or shut it down completely, is there any benefit to waiting a bit before turning it back on? I know with other electronics (PC, printer) it helps to wait a minute or more.


I've never heard anyone mention that before, but it certainly couldn't _hurt_ to wait a minute or two.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Morf here, with his engineer's hat on!  

The reason for the wait with PCs and printers is that the mains power supply (PSU) within the device has a number of capacitors to smooth the power, these also store power for a short while. Thus if you were to turn a PC off and immediately back on again, it is possible that you haven't actually removed power entirely at all - the capacitors discharge and feed power for a very short while. In practice, those capacitors can only supply power for a second or less, but to be on the safe side we always used to recommend you wait for a few seconds - ten seconds or so. I'd never recommend waiting as long as a minute - life's too short!  

For a Kindle, any capacitors in there are minuscule and would only store power for a tiny fraction of a second, so the second or so it takes you to release the switch and then press it again would be more than enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Morf, I always wondered about that!

Betsy


----------

